
If We All Left to “Go Back Where We Came From” - radmuzom
https://flowingdata.com/2018/05/16/go-back-where-you-came-from/
======
ecpottinger
I am Black, but I use to laugh when people said that to me and reply "Why
would I want to move back to London, England".

It is not just where we really came from, but many of us if you try just using
our surface features have no connection to where many snap judgments think we
came from.

